# -      ?

## Deffoon

, ,      :

     -  .
     ,       . 
    .
  ,           .
   , .2 . 797   ,        . 
 ,         ,   .
 .

----------


## vaz

, ,    - , , , , ...

----------


## Deffoon

, , .     .
,    .       ,     ** 
  . 797  ,  ,    .   ,  ,

----------


## echinaceabel

-?



> -  .





> 


   ,     ?

----------


## Deffoon

-,     , -,     ,   ,     (  ),     .    ,      ,     .
:   ,  ?   ,    ,            .       ,  ,            .  ,  -

----------


## echinaceabel

7

----------

():

"... () -    ,             , ,      ;..."

  :

   10.01.2003 N 18-
(.  19.07.2011)
"    "

"... -    ,           ,                  ..."

  :

    06.12.1995 N -932
"               "
(  " ...", .   16.11.1995 N -348)

----------


## Deffoon

> 7


   :   ,      -  ,     ""   "" -  ,   ,     ,   ,    "" :    ,     .   ,  ,   -,  ,  .      ...  ,  ,      ,      . !
  ,   ,   -   ,      ,      .  ,  -    -   , ,  .  ,   . 








> ():
> 
> "... () -    ,             , ,      ;..."
> 
>   :
> 
>    10.01.2003 N 18-
> (.  19.07.2011)
> "    "
> ...


   .  ,          .. "",      ,         1   -     .    ,      -

----------


## echinaceabel

,     - 2 :
1.  ,      ,    .
2.  (3- )   (   )            . 313  .   ()         j      , ,  ,    ,      -     ,    -   .   ,   - 



> -

----------


## Deffoon

1.    ,     ,   , +   -   .
2.     .  ,         ( ),          . ,     ,     ,    ,    ,     ""  "" .   -   -  ,  -  


   :      ,(      ).     - "".     ,        .        . ,  ,  . 
      ,     ,    .  ,         ?  ""  ?

----------


## Irusya

> .


... 




> ,           .


        - 



> - "".     ,        .        .


  .
 - ,            .       -               .
 ,        -         .
  -         ,   .
  -?

----------


## Deffoon

> -


   ,  ,     ,  ,       ,   - .  ,      ,      ...    -     ...    ,         , "" .



> - ,            .       -               .


  .     .



> ,        -         .


    ,   ?          -.          . 
    ,   "".      -    -.
     ,    ,      ,     ,       .     ,    ,  1     3  ,   2   ,   . 
    .        ,    ,    ?     ,    ,       .          ( ,     ,        ,   ""  ).

----------


## Irusya

> -     ...    ,         , "" .


  ,    ""  "" ? :Big Grin: 




> .     .


 ,   ?




> -.          .


    ,       -     ,  -  




> ,   "".      -    -.


,  ,   "".
        ,       "    "   .        ,    .
       , ,       ,       ?

----------


## Deffoon

> ,       "    "   .        ,    .
>        , ,       ,       ?


,  ,   ,    ,     .

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,   ,    ,     .


 




> ,    ,  1    3  ,   2   ,   .

----------


## Deffoon

> 


.     -          ,    ?
..      ,   .
  -  ,  - .  ,  ,  797   ,  , ( , )   .  ,   .         ,  .

----------


## Irusya

> ,  .


      /      .          
   ,             ?

----------


## Deffoon

, .    .
,  .

----------


## Irusya

> .


 
  ,   ,   , ,

----------


## Deffoon

,  .   ,       

 



                 /2012-                                                                             . 


_________ 2012                                                                /2012

     :
  . .,
  ..,  ..,

 ..,
 :
  -  "": ________    04.09.2012 .
  -  "YYY: _________   
20.06.2012 .; ________    20.06.2012 .
,   ,             121, 123     ,    ,           -    ,      
 -  "YYY"        _________     ___________/2012,    ..,       "" 
     "YYY"            ,

:


    "XXX"               "YYY"                ,    - ****  __.__.20__.    ***  __.__.20__.   **** . 00 .,              *** . 64 .       ________ 2012    :      "YYY"     
 "XXX"  *** . ,           *** . 64 .     ,     . ,              ***    . ,      .  ,      .    ,      ,      .         . 
   ,    .
                         2  03.12.2009 .,         2  03.12.2009 .,   -  ****  2011 .
     . 159       . 262  . 
         ,   .      ,     .
            ,   266, 268     .     ,      YYY ()      XXX ()         ___.  __,                        ,   -       ,   (. 1.1 ).
 . 2.1        _____.  __           (  1),      ,      ,    1 ()     .     ,       .  
             .               2 ()    ,    12:00  ,   .       ,          ,      .         .
          _____.  __,        ___  ____     .   ._______________________.,        _____________011.       . 3.1.1            _____.  ___.
  -  ,      __________,  _________,  *,  ___________      , 06.12.2011 .   
3 000 ,  19680 .   ***** . 00 .     ****  -   ***.
 ,      . 13.12.2011.         ,       .                   .
     . 266  268  ,        ,      ,              .
 . 1 . 801           ()         ( -   )        ,    .
  . 1 . 7    30.06.2003 N 87- " - "            ,    ()          ,     ,    ,   ,  ,    ()    , 
          ,   :
1)     ,       ,        ,    ;
2)     ,       ,    ( )      ;
3)   () ,       ,   ,     ,          ;
4)   () ,       ,   ,     ( )  ,          ( )  .
                ,        25     (. 1 . 803  ).
   . 393         ,      .      ,   15  .    ,  ,   ,         ,      ( ),    ,          ,        (
) (. 1 . 15    ).
,     ,     :    ,  -         ,    .
           *******.   .    . 65    ,   ,   ,          .
          ___ _____ ., -  ___ _____ .,  - ,  - ( ) 
    ,           ______ __   -      ,    ()      (),       
     ***.  -    -  ( ) 
     ,        ,    ,  .        ,      -         
 -    ,   ZZZ - ,   ,        ,         .
    ,       ZZZ            .            ,  ,                          
 *****  -   .   - ( ) 
                .     ,        (  ),       .
  .4 . 2              ,                   .
 -  ,     ,            ZZZ.         
- ( ),     ,    ,      - ******
 ,       . 65     .
             .          . 15  .         .     .
       . 270    ()  .        . 110  
  .
      258, 268, 269, 271      ,    
:
          _______/2012   ,     .
               ,           

 .
 ..
 ..
..

----------


## Irusya

> (  ),       .

----------


## Deffoon

> 


,     . ,   ""      ,     .

----------


## Irusya

> ,     . ,   ""      ,     .


   - :Big Grin: 
2 .
1.  .    .
    , ?
2.    (    -  ),    -  ,          . 1.    .  -,    - ? 
  -      "",    , ?

----------


## Deffoon

- ,          ,     ,  ,              .    .      .   -   -     , ,   ,  -    .
   .   -         .      -   .     .     -         ,     . 
    -       ,   ZZZ,       ,      -    .

----------


## Irusya

?

----------


## Deffoon

> -
> 2 .
> 1.  .    .
>     , ?
> 2.    (    -  ),    -  ,          . 1.    .  -,    - ? 
>   -      "",    , ?


         .      .   )))
. 2 .        .   .

.  .  -      , ?

----------


## Deffoon

, .        ,         .    .

----------


## Irusya

> -      , ?


"  ,  " :Big Grin: 



> ,         .    .


              ,    ))))
  .   ,      .  ,

----------


## Deffoon

> "  ,  "
> 
>               ,    ))))
>   .   ,      .  ,


   ,     ,  ,          ,    ,     . 


   ,  ,   .   -  -.       ,   .    ,          )

----------


## Deffoon

..   ,   ,      ,    .

----------


## Irusya

> .


 ?))))




> ,          )


  "   "   -            ,  ,   ,      .     " "    ""  " " -    ))))



> ..   ,   ,      ,    .


  ? .        ))

----------


## Deffoon

> ?))))


)))        )





> "   "   -            ,  ,   ,      .


  ..   ,           .      1  .      "" -  .   -    .    .     .       ,    .  ,   ,  ,   -,       . 



> ? .        ))


    2  .     .  - .  ,  -  .       ))

----------


## Irusya

> )


   ,    , .  . ,    .
 (!)  ,         



> ... -


    . ,      .        -  ! :Big Grin: 
    .   ,

----------


## Deffoon

?  :Big Grin: 
  ,  .       .    ,     ,          . 
 )
     - ,    .      ,     .   797      -   .

----------


## Irusya

> - ,    .


       ,      -    :Big Grin: 
 ,     .   :Big Grin: 



> 797      -   .


     ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deffoon

,   ,     .       ,    ,    .         . ,   . 
     ,        .  ,  .
..    10    ,       .
   .

----------

,     ,    ?
  ,      - .
     ,   ,       -         .
         .

----------


## Deffoon

,   .
,  ,     - ,   -  .
    ,        ,  ,     ...
         ,    ,    .

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ,    .


  - ,  ?

----------


## Deffoon

.

----------

EXW  ,   ,       ,      .( ..  .).   ,   ,      ,        .        ,                .       .  -   .    .      .    ?      .

----------

